# معجزات البابا كيرلس......4



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2009)

*لايدع الصديق يتزعزع إلي الأبد+ قدام مزارك راكع


لايدع الصديق يتزعزع إلي الأبد (مز 55 : 22 )السيد / س. ا. س – يعمل بالمملكة العربية السعوديةرأيت أنه من حق البابا كيرلس علي أن أكتب لكم ما حدث معي بنعمة المسيح وصلوات القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس وحبيبه القديس مارمينا العجايبي.فحتي وقت قريب لم أكن قد قرأت أي من كتب البابا كيرلس العظيم في القديسين ويمكنني القول إنني لم أهتم بها، وذلك لأنني كنت لا أعتقد بها كثيرا لأسباب كثيرة لايسعني الوقت ولا يسعدني ذكرها الآن .في شهر أغسطس 2004م كنت مسافرا إلي السعودية، وكعادتي كنت أخذ معي بعض الكتب الدينية ومنها الكتاب المقدس، وبينما كنت أستعد لاختيار الكتب التي سوف آخذها معي وجدت الجزء التاسع والعشرين من معجزات البابا كيرلس أمامي، فقلت في نفسي آخذ هذا الكتاب معي ولكن ترددت وخفت من أن يري المسئولون في مواني السعودية هذا الكتاب معي وعلي ذلك سوف يتعاملون معي بشكل غير لائق وممكن يصادروه مني، بل وذهب بي التفكير إلي حد أن يمنعوني من الدخول إلي المملكة بسبب هذا الكتاب .....ولكن فجأة وجدت صوت في داخلي يقول لي أذا كان هو أي البابا كيرلس عمل كل هذه المعجزات .. .. أنا آخذ الكتاب معي وأشوف أيه اللي ها يحصل معايا !! وعندما دخلت للتفتيش في ميناء ظبا السعودي حاولت أن أخفي هذا ا لكتاب وذلك منعا للمشاكل .. ولكن الموظف ترك كل شيء وأخذ يفتش عن هذا الكتاب وكأنه كان يعرف أنني مخبئ كتاب وعندما وجده قال لي : " أنت مسيحي ؟" قلت له نعم ، قال لي : " فين جواز سفرك ؟ " ..أعطيته الجواز وأنا متوقع منه أنه سوف يفعل شيئا يؤذيني لكنه وعلي غير المتوقع قال لي :"أهلا وسهلا بك وبدينك نحن أخوة وكلنا عرب وتاني مرة لاتخبيء الكتاب بهذا الشكل".أنا صدقوني ذهلت واندهشت من كلام الموظف ومعاملته الحسنة عندها قلت في نفسي : لقد أخطأت في حق البابا كيرلس حينما تصورت أنه سوف يصيبني ضرر بسبب هذا الكتاب ولكن علي العكس لقد ذلل البابا كيرلس كل الصعاب وملأ قلبي بالطمأنينة من جهة هذا الشخص ." قولوا لخائفي القلوب تشددوا لا تخافوا ، هوذا الهكم " ( اش 35 :3 )" اذا اجتزت في المياه فأنا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك وإذا مشيت في النار فلا تلذع واللهيب لا يحرقك " (اش 43 :3 ) .قدام مزارك راكع

****************

البابا مابيحبش الهزار+ شريط دايما سهران 

وتقول أيضا:ذات ليلة كنت أقرا فى الكتاب عن حياة البابا كيرلس السادس .. وكان عندى مشكلة .. فقلت للصوره على غلاف الكتاب أنت مفيش فايده منك .. والقيت بالكتاب على المكتب ونمت ولكن بعد ان نمت رأيت حلماً ....رأيت جملاً فى منزلنا القديم واقترب من وعضنى .. استيقظت من النوم وذراعى تؤلمنى وفيه قطع ودم .. فعرضت نفس على الطبيب الذى اشار بعمل كام غرزة (عملية) .. ولكن عرضت نفسى على سيدنا فرفض فكرة العملية ودهن ذراعى بالزيت مرتين واثنين وثالث مرة كان الجرح انتهى تماماً وترك عدة صلبان فى ذراعى تذكرنى بالواقعة.وبعدها فؤجئت بسيدنا الأنباء مكاريوس يقول : بلاش تهزرى لان البابا كيرلس ميحبش الهزاؤ .. عيب. وهامطانيه لسيدى أنبا كيرلس .. أخطأت يحاللنى ويسامحنى ويذكرنى امام عرش النعمة    


***********

وصار راهباً +سهران طول الليل وصار راهباً 

  ذهب احد الشبان الي دير مارمينا مع رحلة من الرحلات التي تتردد علي الاديرة ..وبعد انتهاء القداس ذهب الي المضيفة للأفطار فسال عن نوعية الافطار فقالوا له فول .. فتمنع هذا الاخ وقال : فول .. لا بلاش ..وبعد قليل نزل البابا من قلايته بالدير اذ كان في خلوة هناك ودخل هذا الشاب لينال بركة البابا كيرلس .فقال له البابا : مش عاجبك الفول يا بني وبكرة ها تعمل ايه؟ !!هتاكل فول علي طول . خجل هذا الاخ .ودارت الايام وذهب هذا الشاب بعد تخرجه من الجامعة الي الدير طالبا الرهبنة .. وترهب لكي يا كل فول .. فول.. فول ...كما قال البابا بكره ها تعمل ايه .. هتاكل فول علي طوللقد عرف البابا كيرلس حديث الشاب عند المضيفة وهذا في الماضي كما عرف انه سيصير راهبا وهذا في المستقبل

*************

 حشرة لدغتني+دايما فى القلب محبتك حشرة لدغتني 

  الاسم : هايدى حسني فؤاد ...من .... قنا ... تقول :في يوم الجمعة الموافق27 7 2001 م كنت أقوم بتنظيف وكنس سلم منزلنا وفجأة تخرج من تحت السلم أو من أحدى أركانه حشرة سوداء أكبر من النحلة وأنا أخاف من هذه الحشرات ... فصعدت لإحضار ( جاروف ) لأجمع فيه التراب وخلافه ...لكي ألقيه في صفيحة القمامة وبعد أن جمعته وأثناء صعودي علي السلم وإذ بتلك الحشرة ولا أعرف كيف وصلت إلي رقبتي ولدغتني لدغة صعبة أشبه بالإبرة ولشدة هذه اللدغة ألقيت ما هو في يدي وبدأت أصرخ بطريقة هستيرية وتجمع حولي الجيران والعائلة وأخذت اللدغة تتورم وتحمر فقامت والدتي بإحضار قطعة ثلج و وضعتها فوق هذه اللدغة ...ودون جدوى فلم يكن أمامنا مفر ....إلا أن أحضرنا زيت من دير مارمينا والبابا كيرلس و وضعناه بجوارنا وكل فترة ندهن هذه اللدغة وبعد أن كانت اللدغة متورمة ومحمرة وفيها دم ... أنتهي كل شيء تماما ... ليتنا تستخدمنا هذا الزيت من أول المشوار ... هذا هو عمل الله العجيب حقا سر الرب لخائفيه   

 دايما فى القلب محبتك

***************
 هات الزيت+قلبك حنين هات الزيت  

 وتقول أيضا : في شهر يوليو سنة 2000 كنت جالسة أقرأ في كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس السادس ( صدق ولابد أن تصدق ) ... وكنتفي غاية الاستغراب في أن الناس كانوا بيحتاروا في مشاكلهم وأمراضهم وفي النهاية يلجأوا للبابا كيرلس لحل مشاكلهم ... لماذا لا يذهبون إليه في أول الطريق ... وأقول في نفسي يا ريت كان البابا كيرلس موجود لأن أعتقد أنه لا توجد مشاكل وكانت طلباتنا تستجاب بسرعة ... ونمت وأنا أفكر في هذا الأمر تفكيرا عميقا وفي حوالي الساعة 4 فجرا أستيقظ ابني البالغ من العمر سنة وشهر وهو يتلوى ويصرخ في نفس واحد وغالبا كان عنده مغص ...فأسرع زوجي وأحضر دواء المغص ولكن من شدة تلوي الولد لم أتمكن من إعطاؤه الدواء لأنه كان مثل السمكة التي لتوها خارجة من الماء يتلوى بصورة مزعجه جدا ... فقلت لزوجي هات الزيت ( زيت البابا كيرلس ) أحضره لي ولمجرد دهنت جبهته بالزيت نام ورضع وحل عليه هدوء عجيب ساعتها أحسست أن البابا كيرلس بيرد علينا ويقول أنا موجود معاكم و حاسس بيكم ولكل شيء وقت ...شكرا سيدي البابا كيرلس    

  قلبك حنين

***************

البابا مع الطلبة+طوباك يا بابا كيرلس البابا مع الطلبة 


 "عجيبة هي أعمال الرب في قديسيه"من طالب بكلية الطب، جامعة عين شمس الى ابناء البابا كيرلس السادس، قديسنا المعاصر، أريد ان اخبركم عن من اعماله الجليلة معي: كنت في السنة الاعدادية بكلية الطب وفي أول يوم من أيام الامتحان وجدت أمامي صورة للبابا كيرلس ومن خلفه شفيعي مارمينا العجايبي، فأخذتها للبركة. وعندما فرغت من امتحان هذه المادة، وجدت نفسي "لخبطت قوي" ورجعت "متعكنن" أعاتب البابا وألقي عليه بكل المسئوليه، لأنني لم أجد متنفساً إلا البابا ، أتحامل عليه وألقي عليه الملامه، وكنت أقول له "يعني ياسيدنا أول مرة آخد فيها صورتك معايا معرفش أحل كويس....".أخرجت الصورة من جيبي، وصممت ألا آخذها معي في باقي الامتحانات. وجاء يوم ظهور النتيجة.... لقد حصلت على درجة "مقبول" في كل المواد ماعد المادة الأولى التي أخذت فيها صورة سيدنا البابا كيرلس.... حصلت فيها على تقدير "أمتياز".!!!!!!!!!ومن هذا الوقت أصبحت هذه الصورة هي صورة الامتحانات المفضلة، وطبعت منها عدة نسخ لأوزعها على أصدقائي وأنبهم لكيلا ينسوها في أيام الامتحانات  

  طوباك يا بابا كيرلس

***************

البابا كيرلس و حل المشاكل المستعصية+ جوة الطاحونة بركة البابا كيرلس و حل المشاكل المستعصية   

يروي القمص صليب سوريال القصة التي سمعها من الأنبا بيمن أسقف ملوي المتنيح، وحدث هذا قبل رسامته أسقفاً عندما زارني في ألمانيا حيث كنت أخدم.. حكى لي قصة جميلة جداً، اسمعوها .. .. ...قال لي البابا كيرلس يوماً: تعالى يا ابني يا كمال (وهذا اسمه قبل رسامته أسقفاً) أقضي معنا يوماً. ذهبت في أحد الأيام، وحدث أن تقدم البعض بمشكلة مكتوبة للبابا، فنادى البابا تلميذه (سليمان) (الأنبا مينا رئيس دير مار مينا المتنيح) وأعطاه العريضة بعد أن كتب عليها: "تحول إلى السيدة العذراء لاتخاذ اللازم" ثم مهرها بتوقيعه، وطلب من شماسه وضعها على المذبح المسمى باسمها المبارك. وبع مرور بعض حضر آخرون يعانون من مشكلة ما فطلب إليهم البابا أن يتقدموا بشكواهم كتابة، فحولها قداسته إلى رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل، وطلب أيضا من تلميذه سليمان وضعها على المذبح المسمىباسم الملاك ميخائيل. وبعدها كانت مشكلة ثالثه فحولها قداسته على الشهيد العظيم مار مينا العجايبي، ثم تكرر ذلك للمرة الرابعة فحول البابا المشكلة على القديس العظيم الشهيد مار مرقس الرسول وكان يوقع على كل تأشيرة ويأمر بوضعها على المذبح الذي على أسم القديس.وبعد الغذاء حضر أصحاب المشكلة الأولى وهم فرحين وأعلنوا عن حل مشكلتهم، فأقام البابا تمجيداً للسيدة العذراء، وهكذا حدث بالنسبة لمشكلة رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل، ثم المشكلة المحالة إلى القديس مرقس وتأخر حل المشكلة المحالة للشهيد مار مينا.أخذ الباب كيرلس يؤنب نفسه قائلاً: "بقى يا كيرلس تحط مار مينا قبل مار مرقس ؟ هو لولا مار مرقس جه هنا، كان مار مينا جه هنا؟ ... ... أهو يا سيدي بتاعة مار مرقس اتحلت قبل مار مينا .. شفت بقى أد أيه غلطتك؟ ....وعلق كمال حبيب على ذلك قائلاً: أحسست أن البابا يستعين بشفاعة كل القديسين، ويدعوهم لمساعدته بتحويل المشاكل عليهم. لقد حلت الأربع مشاكل خلال الوقت اللي لازمت فيه قداسته. وجدير بنا إتباع ذلك المثال".  


  جوة الطاحونة بركة و نور

*************************

 صورة القديس البابا كيرلس +حنون و عطوف صورة القديس البابا كيرلس 

 للحبر الجليل الأنبا موسى (من كلمه ألقاها بمناسبة عيد الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين بكنيسته بالقباري)إنسان واضع في مكتبه صورة للبابا كيرلس .... الصورة النصفية اللي أحنا كلنا نضعها في بيوتنا، دخل إلى هذا المكتب شخصان من أجل أمر ما، وهما صديقان لصاحب المكتب. قال احدهما .... "أرجوك شيل الصورة دي من قدامي، لأن الراجل ده ينظر لي نظرات قوية"... ولاحظ صاحب المكتب أن ضيفه يتحدث بأنفعال، وقد تغير وجهه بصورة ملحوظة وكان بادياً عليه الضيق... فالصورة كأنها شخص البابا كيرلس بعينيه النافذتين، نظر الى هذا الأنسان. فحرك فيه مشاعر الخوف..... بل أستطيع لقول إن الشياطين التي تحارب ذلك النسان هي التي تحركت فزعاً من نظرات البابا. ولكي يهدىء صاحب الرجل من روع ضيفه، أصطحب!هإلى حجرة أخرى.....  وهذا يدل على حضور صاحب الصورة شخصياً. حنون و عطوف

**********************

 ألوا ... يا بابا كيرلس +البابا كيرلس بطركنا ألوا ... يا بابا كيرلس   

عائلة مباركة لها ابن صغير اسمه ( كيرلس ) في اشتياق روحي لزيارة دير مارمينا بمريوط ولنوال بركة قبر البابا القديس الانبا كيرلس السادس .. واستقلوا السيارة الخاصة وقبل وصولهم الدير حدث لهم حادث الامر الذي جعل السيارة تنقلب بهم عدة مرات ... فخرجت الام من السيارة المقلوبة ملهوفه علي ابنها ووجدته فعلا داخل السيارة يبكي فبكت ثم حملته الي اقرب مستشفي واجروا له فحوص اتضح ان به كسر في قدمه لدرجة انه لا يستطيع ان يحرك اصابع قدمه وعلي الفور لم يتردد الطبيب في تجبيس قدم الطفل كيرلسوجلست الام وهي تحمل ابنها المكسور تعاتب نفسها وتقول : نحن خطاة ولا نستحق زيارة مارمينا والبابا كيرلس ... وبكت الام متاثرة من الالم ابنها الصغير .وبعد عودتهم الي المنزل لاحظت ان ابنها الطفل المبارك كيرلس يكلم نفسه وهو في حالة نعاس ... ويقول .. الو ... الو البابا كيرلس .. انا كيرلس كنت جاي عندك بالعربية وقعت علي رجلي انكسرت وحطوا علي رجلي طوب ابيض .. انا خفت ... بتقول انا خفت .. طيب مرسي ( متشكر ) يا بابا كيرلس ..استيقظ الطفل كيرلس وامه في حالة تعجب من حديث طفلها وهو نائما .. ولكن وجد ت ان كيرلس ابنها يطلب ان يذهب الي دورة المياة .. فقالت له انت رجلك مكسورة فيها واوا ولازم تنام . فقال لها البابا كيرلس كلمني في التليفون وقالي رجلك خفت .. وان عاوز اقوم وسد علي رجلية برغم الجبس ووقف .. ونقل رجله المكسورة من خطوة الي خطوه... ففرحت الام وحملته الي الطبيب لعمل اشعة فخرجت صورة الاشعة ان الرجل سليمة ولا يوجد كسر وعليهم فك الجبس .. ابتسم الطفل كيرلس وهو يقول لامه مش قلتلك ان البابا كيرلس كلمني في التليفون وقاللي رجلك خفت ..     البابا كيرلس بطركنا

*******************

 حافظة النقود +فى الشتا حافظة النقود   

الاسم / س.ا.ت قنا تقول : كانت معي حافظة نقودي التي يوجد بها مجموعة صور للبابا كيرلس و الأنبا مكاريوس و باقي القدسين ...والبطاقة الشخصية ومبلغ من المال وذهبت لشراء بعض المستلزمات وعند وقوفي أمام أحد المحلات فتحت الحقيبة لدفع الثمن ولم أجد حافظة النقود بحثت .. قلبت ..ولكن لم أجدها رجعت إلي المنزل ووقفت أمام صورة البابا كيرلس أبكي وأعاتبه علي ضياع المحفظة .. وبعد مرور إسبوعين وأنا في مكان العمل حضر شخص ونادي علي اسمي وأخرج المحفظة من جيب الجاكت الذي كان يرتديه وقال لي خذي محفظتك فتحتها وجدت بها كل شيء لم يكن ناقصا منها أي شيء وحاولت أن أعطيه أي شيء بقشيش أو حلاوة أو ... رفض وأعتذر ومضي وأنا أقول متشكرة يا بابا كيرلس علي شفاعتك وحفظك لمحفظتي ورجوعها لي دون أن ينقص أي شيء منها ..الرب لي معين ...     

**************

 الوسواس +حكاية لصين الوسواس

  السيدة أ. م. قطرأنا سيدة لبنانية الجنسية. سمعت الكثير عن حياة ومعجزات الشهيد مارمينا العجايبي، والبابا كيرلس السادس، من صديقة مصرية مؤمنة. وقد أعطتني كتباً عنهما. ولشدة تعلقي وحبي وايماني بهما كنت أصلي الى الله طالبة شفاعتهما في عدة أمور. في فترة من الفترات كنت اعاني من أضطراب نفسي بسبب وسواس يقلقني إذ كنت أشعر داخليوكأن شيئاً يريد أن يجتذبني بقوة بعيداً عن السيد المسيح له المجد الى الأبد. لجأت الى الصلاة، وكنت كلما صليت مُحاولة الأقتراب من إلهي أجد أن هذا الوسواس يبعدني أشواطاً عديدة عن ربي، وبدلاً من الراحة بعد الصلاة، أجد أعصابي تتعب وترهق، ويشملني حزن داخلي لأني أرى أن المسافة بيني وبين السيد المسيح بعيدة جداً.... ومع استمرار هذه الحالة أحسست بالآحباط. وفي ليلة من الليالي ليست بعيدة، وأنا مستغرقة بنوم عميق رأيت البابا كيرلس السادس جالساً على كرسي بجواري، ووجهه يشع حناناً وبراءة، وطمأنينة، ففرحت للغاية، وطلبت منه أن يعرفني (أي يقبل أعترافها) وأن يعطيني بركة. سألته عن ذلك الوسواس، وهل يغضب الرب فقال لي: "ده مش حاجة .... مش حاجة" وعلت وجهه ابتسامة كلها حنان، فأسترحت كثيراً.. والحمد لله عز وجل، فقد خفت حدة هذه الوساوس كثير جداً (90% على حد تعبير صاحبة الرسالة).....!!! بشفاعة البابا كيرلس ومارمينا.  

*******************

 غير لائق طبيا +لبابا كيرلس نور وضياء غير لائق طبيا  

 الاسم: دأ . ص . م ......... من طنطا .......... يقول :بدأت معرفتي بالبابا كيرلس من طريق أختي الطبيبة التي كانت تضع بروازا فيه صورة للبابا كيرلس علي مكتبها دائما تتشفع به ... وتقدمت لخطبة زميلتي في الكلية ( كلية الطب ) وأنا في سنة الامتياز وأصر والدها علي أن تكون فترة الخطوبة سنة واحده وبعدها يتم الزواج ونظرا لأنني مطلوب اعتبرت أن الأمور تعقدت ... لكن ذهبت لتوقيع الكشف الطبي عليا في منطقة التجنيد وعندما فحصني طبيب العيون كتب أمامي ( غير لائق طبيا لقصر النظر ) ... فرحت جدا كلمت أهل خطيبتي وأخبرت والدتها ففرحت جدا وقالت ( لازم نشكر ربنا ... فيه رحلة رايحه دير مارمينا ها حجز لك فيها تروح معانا ) ... فقلت لها أنا مش فاضي أنا أروح التكليف في أسوان ومش هاروح الدير ...وذهبت لمنطقة التجنيد في اليوم التالي معتقدا أن الباقي من الإجراءات هو أمور روتينية لأن توقيع الأعفاء لابد أن يعتمد من اثنين دكا تره دخلت لطبيب العيون الثاني سألني عن اسمي ثم كتب لي ( لائق فقره ( ب ) ) حزنت لما حدث لأني كنت قريب من الخروج ولكن كل هذا ضاع في لحظة ... ذهبت إلي منزل خطيبتي باكيا حزينا فقامت حماتي بإحضار كتاب ( صدق ولابد أن تصدق ) وقالت لي خد ده لما تروح وشفاعة البابا هتكون معاك ذهبت إلي منزلي وخلعت نظارتي الطبية وبدأت أقرأ في معجزات البابا كيرلس فوجدت فيه لخروج واحد من الجيش ... طلبت البابا كيرلس و ودعته قائلا : لو وقفت معا ياها زورك وأوفي بالنذر قبل ذهابي إلي أسوان ... ثم ذهبت في اليوم التالي إلي منطقة التجنيد ودخلت علي طبيب ثالث قام بفحصي وقال ( شوف يا ابني فيه واحد كتب لك غير لائق والثاني كتب لك لائق لكن أنا ها كتب لك غير لائق لكنك لا تستحقها ) ...وكتب فعلا غير لائق طبيا ... وذهبت لحبيبي البابا كيرلس في ديره لأخذ بركته والخير صنيع الله علي ما صنعه معي ... شكرا سيدي البابا كيرلس السادس 

*******************

هات الزيت +طوباك هات الزيت  

 وتقول أيضا : في شهر يوليو سنة 2000 كنت جالسة أقرأ في كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس السادس ( صدق ولابد أن تصدق ) ... وكنتفي غاية الاستغراب في أن الناس كانوا بيحتاروا في مشاكلهم وأمراضهم وفي النهاية يلجأوا للبابا كيرلس لحل مشاكلهم ... لماذا لا يذهبون إليه في أول الطريق ... وأقول في نفسي يا ريت كان البابا كيرلس موجود لأن أعتقد أنه لا توجد مشاكل وكانت طلباتنا تستجاب بسرعة ... ونمت وأنا أفكر في هذا الأمر تفكيرا عميقا وفي حوالي الساعة 4 فجرا أستيقظ ابني البالغ من العمر سنة وشهر وهو يتلوى ويصرخ في نفس واحد وغالبا كان عنده مغص ...فأسرع زوجي وأحضر دواء المغص ولكن من شدة تلوي الولد لم أتمكن من إعطاؤه الدواء لأنه كان مثل السمكة التي لتوها خارجة من الماء يتلوى بصورة مزعجه جدا ... فقلت لزوجي هات الزيت ( زيت البابا كيرلس ) أحضره لي ولمجرد دهنت جبهته بالزيت نام ورضع وحل عليه هدوء عجيب ساعتها أحسست أن البابا كيرلس بيرد علينا ويقول أنا موجود معاكم و حاسس بيكم ولكل شيء وقت ...شكرا سيدي البابا كيرلس 


********************​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على المعجزات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواته لتكن مع جميعنا

شكرااااااا على المعجزات

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> اميــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...



*امين

اسعدني مرورك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بركه صلواته لتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> شكرااااااا على المعجزات
> 
> ...



*امين

اسعدني مرورك ياكليمو

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

